# Lacking in........



## Lisa Ewan (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I've spoke to the mod and she said I should post this question as some of you may know more about it.
I have a Great Dane pup who is 8 months old and I changed him over to raw when he was about 3 months old and have seen really great results i.e. he gained weight back from an illness, fantastic coat etc etc.
Just recently his front feet have started to turn outwards from the wrist down and I know I've read somewhere that this could be a deficiency in something but I can't remember what it is. If anyone can advise me on this it would be greatly appreciated.
Lisa


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lisa, It could be your pup is just developing what is called an "East- West front". Although it's a show ring fault, unless it's extream, it's no big deal for real dogs. Connie may have info if it can actually be a health worry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTING Bob Scott:

Lisa, It could be your pup is just developing what is called an "East- West front". Although it's a show ring fault, unless it's extream, it's no big deal for real dogs. Connie may have info if it can actually be a health worry END

Lisa, THAT's the term I couldn't think of when you emailed me!

THANKS, Bob!!!


----------



## Lisa Ewan (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Bob, as he does show then it could be a problem. A few Dane owners have said to up his Vit C, give a huge amount short term (up to 5000mg). But guess what? They can't explain why to , only that it has worked for them in the past.
I'm not sure I really want to give him that much and he would be sure to have the runs on that amount LOL


----------

